# Hi from Lancashire - UK



## Mouserella (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi all,
Just introducing myself to the forum.
I'm Rebecca and from Lancashire in the UK.
I have never had mice before and I'm currently mouseless, but after doing a few weeks of research and buying all my necessities I am on the look out for some mice to join my family 
Look forward to reading all of your posts and getting to know some of you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome, love the user name.


----------

